
Solar Cells Made Obsolete – 3D rectennas aim at 40-to-90% efficiency - buserror
http://www.electronics-lab.com/solar-cells-made-obsolete-3d-rectennas-aim-at-40-to-90-efficiency/
======
trebor
Very few details on that site, the original article (cited by electronics-
lab.com) at eetimes.com has a lot more detail.

[http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1327819](http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1327819)

